# Post Your Windows Experience Index



## linkin

I'm not aware of another thread like this so i decided to make one. here you post your WEI score (Windows Experience Index) which gives you a basic idea of how your computer will run Windows Vista/Windows 7/Future O/S

Screenshots or text.

here's mine:






As you can see, my RAM is the "bottleneck" in my system, but for $20 AU I couldn't argue.

EDIT: After reformatting and activating again, the Acer logo disappeared and my RAM got a 0.1 boost


----------



## TFT

http://www.computerforum.com/118397-vista-rating.html


----------



## lawson_jl




----------



## Bodaggit23

Vista:





Windows 7:


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## linkin

Nice, i also see the windows 7 can magically go above 5.9


----------



## aviation_man

W7:




My graphics card is the thing that's slowing me down - but it's onboard, so I didn't have to buy an AGP or PCI, so I saved


----------



## Fatback

Stupid CPU 





By fatback at 2009-08-29


----------



## Shane

Heres mine! Win 7 X64.

I thought my hard drive was the bottleneck!,Might look into getting a raptor 






Windows vista and 7 scores dont realy mean anything though.


----------



## linkin

Very nice, I'll upload a new version of mine seeing as i had to reformat.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Nevakonaza said:


> I thought my hard drive was the bottleneck!,Might look into getting a raptor



I have a 300Gig Velociraptor and my Windows 7 hard drive score only got a 6.


----------



## tlarkin

Nevakonaza said:


> I thought my hard drive was the bottleneck!,Might look into getting a raptor



Disk I/O will always be a bottle neck no matter what drive you get.  You want one with large amounts of cache (cache is faster than reading off the platter) and you want your system doing minimal things when running those type of benchmarks.  If you have your torrent client going and it is uploading a torrent then your hard disk is constantly being used.


----------



## vtorres

3.1 anyone care to help me improve on it ?


----------



## Bodaggit23

vtorres said:


> 3.1 anyone care to help me improve on it ?



Maybe if you post it, so we can see where you're lacking.


----------



## bigrich0086




----------



## linkin

If you guys are getting bad HDD scores try doing the test again in safemode.


----------



## Bodaggit23

linkin93 said:


> If you guys are getting bad HDD scores try doing the test again in safemode.



I'm 5.9 in Vista, and I don't have Windows 7 installed on this machine anymore to try.


----------



## jhonrox

AMD Athlon II X2 250 3GHz Dual Core
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
4GB DDR2 800Mhz OCZ Gold XTC memory
Sapphire Radeon HD4650 512MB
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1TB SATAII
on Windows 7RC


----------



## tlarkin

linkin93 said:


> If you guys are getting bad HDD scores try doing the test again in safemode.



That is pointless as it does not represent the real user environment that booting in Windows actually does.  Your score is meaningless with minimum processes running.


----------



## Bodaggit23

tlarkin said:


> you want your system doing minimal things when running those type of benchmarks.





tlarkin said:


> Your score is meaningless with minimum processes running.



Nice.


----------



## vtorres

Help my score is so poor can someone help me out ?


If you cant see the scores they are 

PROCESSOR = 4.9

MEMORY RAM = 4.5

GRAPHICS = 3.1 

GAMING GRAPHICS = 3.3 

PRIMARY HARD DISK = 5.5


----------



## Shane

vtorres said:


> Help my score is so poor can someone help me out ?
> 
> 
> If you cant see the scores they are
> 
> PROCESSOR = 4.9
> 
> MEMORY RAM = 4.5
> 
> GRAPHICS = 3.1
> 
> GAMING GRAPHICS = 3.3
> 
> PRIMARY HARD DISK = 5.5



Means your graphics isnt all that good....are you using intergrated graphics? (No vid card)

If you would like to up that score,then you need to simply upgrade your hardware  ie...Graphics card.

The windows experience score isnt realy anything to go by though realy.


----------



## showtime

I guess 5,3 is good for a mid range laptop. I wonder what specs are required for 7,9 
I wonder how come my Graphics score is the lowest (5.3) and then Gaming graphics the highest (6.4)
I have a Geforce GT 130M (1GB)


----------



## vtorres

Nevakonaza said:


> Means your graphics isnt all that good....are you using intergrated graphics? (No vid card)
> 
> If you would like to up that score,then you need to simply upgrade your hardware  ie...Graphics card.
> 
> The windows experience score isnt realy anything to go by though realy.



How do you have windows 7 as your os ? Hasn't the release candidates expired ?


----------



## Fatback

vtorres said:


> How do you have windows 7 as your os ? Hasn't the release candidates expired ?



No it doesn't expire until March of next year


----------



## vtorres

Oh shit. I had it but uninstalled it on my virtual pc as i thought it would run out.
Anyway download it again legally ?


----------



## Fatback

vtorres said:


> Oh shit. I had it but uninstalled it on my virtual pc as i thought it would run out.
> Anyway download it again legally ?



Just download it again use another E-mail and they will give you another product key. I have like 10 E-Mails and got a product key for every one.


----------



## vtorres

When i download it says you cant it only offers a product key which i do not need at the moment? Where do i download it from ?


----------



## Fatback

vtorres said:


> When i download it says you cant it only offers a product key which i do not need at the moment? Where do i download it from ?



After looking it over it doesn't seem like it is available any more. I didn't know this.


----------



## Bodaggit23

vtorres said:


> Hasn't the release candidates expired ?





> The RC will expire on June 1, 2010
> You'll get two weeks' notice, and then beginning on March 1, 2010, your PC will start shutting down every two hours





vtorres said:


> Anyway download it again legally ?


Technically, it's a free OS at this point, so however you "acquire" it should be considered legal, especially since they're still giving out free keys.

Not sure why you would get rid of large download like that...


----------



## JlCollins005

also you dont need a different key for each install, ive actually gotten 4 keys from them and 2 happen to be the same, you can use the one key for as many installations as you want, but they all expire the same time


----------



## linkin

bump


----------



## Shane

My score went from 5.9 to 7.4.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Ya'know, you can change the scores somehow in the registry and cheat?


----------



## Mattu

^ Or just photoshop one


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Not as realistic or easy as tampering with the registry. WIE scores are a bunch of $#*7 though, they don't mean much. But they are a fun thing to show off to noobs .
I will post a pic later, but I have a 4.1, which is both my CPU and GPU.


----------



## User0one

Mine was 1.0 on Vintage XP Hardware.


----------



## linkin

Oooh, i completely forgot about this thread, I'll have to post mine along with all the regular benchmarks when my i get my 460 this arvo.


----------



## G25r8cer

5.9 b/c of my hdd but, still plenty fast for me and my basic uses


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'll post mine after I get my 4870 back from RMA.


----------



## TFT

Nevakonaza said:


> My score went from 5.9 to 7.4.



That's an excellent score mate, mines a measly 4.9, getting killed by my graphics card.


----------



## joh06937

lucasbytegenius said:


> Ya'know, you can change the scores somehow in the registry and cheat?



i did that for my damn hdd score  made it like 7.5 just because 5.3 was really irritating (and i'm not about to buy an ssd just for that ). i get 7.4 now limited by my cpu


----------



## Mattu

Well here's mine on my laptop....

Stupid GeForce 8200M holding me back


----------



## jevery

An SSD makes all the difference


----------



## Mattu

jevery said:


> An SSD makes all the difference



YES!


----------



## fastdude

Mattu said:


> YES!



8.0!?

I made a WEI thread, but it failed and it was after this thread was made. I'll post a screenshot of my netbooks in a bit


----------



## jevery

Mattu said:


> YES!



 :good: What's the drive?

I'm gonna be careful what I say.  Don't wanna end up in fastdude's sig.


----------



## fastdude

jevery said:


> :good: What's the drive?
> 
> I'm gonna be careful what I say.  Don't wanna end up in fastdude's sig.



lol,  you should be honoured to be in my sig

Yeah, which SSD?


----------



## Mattu

Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB 

That score was right after a fresh install of windows so not a lot of crap was floating around it at the time...


----------



## applesux

Here's mine


----------

